# another melting headlight socket thread



## mosh|kill (Jan 4, 2005)

First of all, i *DID * search to have my answer and I still don't understand


I put some aftermarket bulbs (Eurolight, not the crappy blue ones, the BRIGHTpurple bulbs) in my headlights and one year later I had to change the socket on the passenger side cause it burnt. I USE *65/45 BULBS * so I shouldn't have any melting problems, but two weeks after i changed the socket, the new one melted too. I never had any problems with my driver side headlight and I really don't understand why it keeps burning. 


sorry for my english I usually speak french


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=55139

might help


----------



## mosh|kill (Jan 4, 2005)

I use 9004 65/45 bulbs


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I use the 90/110 W H4 on the stock harness and the harness is fine. It didn't melt at all... sometimes if the wiring harness contact is not perfect it will arc in that spot and prolly melt your harness. Oh...and I got my bulbs on ebay for $2.99 dunno wth are they but I had em for a year now.


----------



## unisonsentra (Nov 22, 2004)

*hey*

I had that same problem before my tsuru conversion i was running nokya artic white purple bulbs and the harness kept melting but when i converted 9004 to h4 (tsuru conversion) i ran the same lights but in h4 and never had that problem, kinda weird....


----------



## the_new_kid (Nov 12, 2004)

*Try the silverstar*

I recently bought new lights for my car and i opted for the silverstar because i saw some comercials for them and i thought why not, walmart accepts returns  

They are a very clear white light. So bright that many car flash there lights at me when i go by on lows. Yes i do have them properly addjusted.

I am glad i have not had any problems with burning harnesses


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

mosh|kill said:


> I put some aftermarket bulbs (Eurolight, not the crappy blue ones, the BRIGHTpurple bulbs)


this is kinda funny. any bulb with a "blue OR PURPLE" coating is crappy. there is more yellow light from a light bulb than blue (OR PURPLE) and these coatings block the other colors from exiting the bulb, cutting the light emitance almost in half! also blue light scatters very easly so it if FAR more blinding to other drivers than even a yellow colord bulb(this is why people flash their lights at you!). i have silver stars and after last night i hate them! it was foggy and could not see a bloody thing. i will be buying XTRA VISION tonight. they are the same thing as SS but they dont have any lens coating at all. blue is very very bad! and its terrible for other drivers. i was infront of a tool in a civic with ultra ULTRA purple lights and the reflection in my side mirrors was PAINFULL honestly painfull! the blue "look" does nothing but hurt you, and piss people off.


----------



## mosh|kill (Jan 4, 2005)

My lights appear bright white; I saw my car when a friend was driving it and I saw absolutely no purple. I only see the purple color when the lights are off during the day. The blue lights really suck I agree.

Anyway, the fact is that my socket melted twice with a 65/45 bulb and I still don't understand why !?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

aren't the stock bulbs 55/45? I had that problem with aftermarket somewhat colored bulbs. put regulars back in after I fixed my wires and no probs since. 

I might be wrong about the wattage but I thought it was less then 65/45?


----------



## mosh|kill (Jan 4, 2005)

> I noticed most bulb replacement guides and information on the board for the 91-94 Sentra use the 9004 bulb "9004/HB1; 65/45watt;


I saw this in another thread, that's why I still think I shouldn't have any problems.. ?


----------

